# Custom Pro Golf aka Golf King 1



## Pedro_Wedgitos (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wanted to big up these guys. They are based out of Aberdelghy Golf Course and trade on eBay as Golf King 1.

Ordered some of my kit off them and it has always arrived quickly and prices are keen too. However, they always say you can tell a good shop in times of adversity. 

My new driver arrived from them last week and DHL had managed to snap it. A quick call and today my new replacement came.

Good work fellas.


----------

